# Which break caliper do I need ?



## Kash (Jul 3, 2021)

Trying to restore a 2004 GIANT OCR1 and want to know what series Shimano Ultegra calipers (silver) where period correct for that year


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

You should (hopefully) be able to tell from Shimano's 2004 archive files. They're pretty big files though, so I haven't downloaded them myself ;-)
Good luck! 2021-2022 SHIMANO Product Information Web


----------

